# Retrofit Reverse Camera



## Tronic (Feb 13, 2013)

Anybody considering getting one?

I've emailed a couple of retrofitters in the UK, including HazzyDayz, to see if they are able to fit and install a genuine reversing camera for the Mk3 TT but as its still early days, I've been advised to enquire again in a few months.

The chaps in the link below show that it is clearly possible but it would appear getting the coding correct is a nightmare!


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Should speak to 1wheelonly generally found on the mk2 forum, not saying he would do it but he might know who would, he's the man for coding questions and retrofitting things like that


----------



## ajdench (May 28, 2015)

I too have been looking for a retrofit reversing camera solution.

I contacted the makers of that video, an Australian outfit who happily replied to my email stating that, as described above, the installation is tricky, but intergrades into the car as if it was in there when the car was built. However, they consider the information they have about this instal as IP (Intellectual Property), and thus are willing to share it with a UK installer.

Advanced In-Car Technologies, similar to HazzyDayz say ask again in a couple of months. They explain that there is no retrofit listed just yet but they expect this will change as there is a camera for the new A3 and the TT is basically a clone of that in terms of the tech behind the scenes. No Audi is pre-wired with the appropriate loom (if they did it would make the job a lot easier and the retrofit a lot cheaper) but a solution will most likely come as a full kit like the A3 option on their website.

The most success I have had is with Kuftech UK (https://www.kufatec.co.uk/shop/en/audi/ ... audi-tt-8s - £697.95 (including VAT) parts), who have quoted £995 (including VAT) for parts and labour, at their centre in Milton Keynes (read Richer Sport Ltd - http://www.richtersport.co.uk).

This stings a little as, if I had order a week later, the option would have cost me only the quoted £450 less discount.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I can tell you that as soon as I find/and can buy the rear camera, I'll post a guide since I already have all the instructions to mount it


----------



## Tronic (Feb 13, 2013)

ManuTT said:


> I can tell you that as soon as I find/and can buy the rear camera, I'll post a guide since I already have all the instructions to mount it


When you say you have all the instructions, does this include the coding thats necessary to get the camera fully operational? As with other retrofits of this nature, the installation can be straight forward but having the hardware interface with the car can be tricky!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I'll have all the answer after found the camera.. the electronics is the same, it's only a vag activation like follow me/coming home etc..
I already have vag com cable...I don't think the mk3 will have several differences between electronics and cables like for the mk2...because now you buy the tech and you will have the electronics ready for any optional..


----------



## Critter10 (Nov 4, 2010)

Kufatec now have the reversing camera kit available for sale: https://www.kufatec.co.uk/shop/en/audi/ ... audi-tt-8s

They also offer a fitting service although no cost quoted for that. At £713 it's a tad expensive, but if you buy it from Kufatec DE, it will work out at around £540 although shipping costs will be higher.

Edit: Correction, the kit appears to be available in Germany but not yet in the UK. At least it should be soon.


----------



## DOD00 (Jul 23, 2015)

Has anyone had the reversing camera retrofitted yet? Thanks


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

Can I just ask, why would someone want a reversing camera when the sensors _should_ pick up anything behind the car when reversing...


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

AdamA9 said:


> Can I just ask, why would someone want a reversing camera when the sensors _should_ pick up anything behind the car when reversing...


... and when you go for the front sensors you also get the display on the VC showing what all 8 sensors are picking up.


----------



## DOD00 (Jul 23, 2015)

I have to say I had a camera in my last car and prob got so used to it I don't trust the sensors fully. Also when I go out to the car first thing in the morning my rear windows and mirrors are covered in dew and I can't see out so I am waiting for the morning I reverse into something in my drive or in my parking space at work and have to fork out more than the price of the retrofit to fix my currently pristine body work! I also find the forum too much of a stimulus to get stuff done. I should have joined before I ordered and would then have known what I wanted.


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

Mr R said:


> AdamA9 said:
> 
> 
> > Can I just ask, why would someone want a reversing camera when the sensors _should_ pick up anything behind the car when reversing...
> ...


I'd rather retrofit the front sensors and have that in the VC than a camera on the back. Is that possible to retrofit?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

It's possible and cheaper than the reverse camera


----------



## Dazzza (Jun 4, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> I'll have all the answer after found the camera.. the electronics is the same, it's only a vag activation like follow me/coming home etc..
> I already have vag com cable...I don't think the mk3 will have several differences between electronics and cables like for the mk2...because now you buy the tech and you will have the electronics ready for any optional..


Hi ManuTT, Would be able to post the link to where the rear camera was purchase (mark 3) and the vag-code details :?: 
As I'm thinking of boing the same.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

http://www.carsystems.pl/new-audi-tt-8s ... d2135.html


----------



## Panthers1521 (Mar 22, 2016)

Has any one had any luck with this yet? Either installing it your self or having a professional install is for you.


----------



## elboobio (Mar 4, 2016)

Hazzy dayz quote £850 all in. Bit far for me to go though from Yorkshire, and pretty steep. Would really like the reversing camera but not for that price would maybe consider it from an Audi dealer but you would expect retrofitters to be cheaper.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Having had front/rear sensors and camera in the A3, i would happily do without the sensors and have the camera. The new Nissan Juke just has a camera and is very good.


----------



## elboobio (Mar 4, 2016)

My next door neighbour is a well connected mechanic, says he knows someone who can retrofit parts for me. So will speak to him about what can and can't be fitted and how easy or difficult it may be. Will let you know my findings.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

4433allanr said:


> Having had front/rear sensors and camera in the A3, i would happily do without the sensors and have the camera. The new Nissan Juke just has a camera and is very good.


My wife's Juke has the camera system giving a 360 degree view as well as the reversing camera - but no audible sounders and I don't like it.
The overhead 360 degree view camera and the reversing camera give you totally different perspective of how much room you have got at the back.
Secondly a camera adds something else that you have to keep looking at when you are reversing - watching your front end, the rear window, your wing mirrors, any approaching traffic .... and now your reversing camera(s). 
Give me audible bleeps every time, one less thing to look at.


----------



## Damo999 (Mar 9, 2016)

Hi guys

Company called vagtec do the OEM kit £337 inc vat
Install for + £180
Coding + £45

When I was spacing car it stated you had to have the rear sensors to add the camera but no mention of that on vagtec site. Does anyone know if your need sensors ? Or just Audi getting more money off you ?

http://www.vagtec.com Go to eshop on site and put in model and all the retrofits available are on the as kit only or full fitting service


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> 4433allanr said:
> 
> 
> > Having had front/rear sensors and camera in the A3, i would happily do without the sensors and have the camera. The new Nissan Juke just has a camera and is very good.
> ...


Not seen the 360 camera. The simple camera lets you park normally then use it for the last few feet in reverse. I've driven a new Shogun with a similar system. Horses for courses I guess. The only other thing to remember is that you can get very close with a camera and sensors, but too close and the person behind you will just clip the corner of your pride and joy to get out.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Damo999 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Company called vagtec do the OEM kit £337 inc vat
> Install for + £180
> ...


You have to spec front and rear to then spec the camera through the configuration. I suspect the camera could be made to work without sensors, but you would need someone like ManuTT to give an answer.


----------



## Damo999 (Mar 9, 2016)

Sure manuTT is on the case haha, let me know if you find out Manu cheers mate


----------



## Panthers1521 (Mar 22, 2016)

The hardware install should be pretty easy. I installed an OEM kit on my A3, and it took me about 2 hours. My problem is the software, and am located in New York and no installers here know how to do the programing. Granted, the TT has only been available in the states for a few months, so I am hoping in time there will be more of demand and more installers will figure it out.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

It's almost plug and play..just needs a lot of work to pass the cables from the camera to the glove box and connect cables!


----------



## Panthers1521 (Mar 22, 2016)

Plug and play?! that won't be a problem... So whats all this talk about programing?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Never said that.. If the camera is the original one, there won't be any problem


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

So the one in the link may not be a straight fit?

Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Not so straight to the mmi unit side because you have to put in the pin into the connector in the right position but ok for the rest.


----------



## jc74 (Jul 6, 2014)

4433allanr said:


> You have to spec front and rear to then spec the camera through the configuration. I suspect the camera could be made to work without sensors, but you would need someone like ManuTT to give an answer.


I noticed that too. I just wanted rear sensors and camera, £450 extra for the camera was about bearable, but having to pay an extra £420 for the front sensors just to be able to pay another £450 for the camera was too much!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

For sure,without rear sensor, the unit to manage them and the rear camera is missing but only rear sensor are needed to install the the rear camera.
Front sensors are a plus and the car in the vc can be activated anyway


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

I did watch a review that showed the camera screen being in the VC meant that the steering wheel can get in the way of the camera view. Don't know if it's a problem.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Clearly the visibility of the screen is often blocked from the steering wheel durin a maneuver..


----------



## elboobio (Mar 4, 2016)

So I'm weighing up my options to have either the reversing camera retrofitted or just the optical parking system. Can anyone who has these options give me an idea if the camera is worth the extra money or do you get by just fine with optical parking sensors? FYI I've never had parking sensors or cameras on any car before so the idea is totally new to me.


----------



## jc74 (Jul 6, 2014)

elboobio said:


> So I'm weighing up my options to have either the reversing camera retrofitted or just the optical parking system. Can anyone who has these options give me an idea if the camera is worth the extra money or do you get by just fine with optical parking sensors? FYI I've never had parking sensors or cameras on any car before so the idea is totally new to me.


If you've never had parking sensors or camera before, then I'd take a punt and say that you'll probably do just fine with the parking sensors.
I've had sensors in every car I've had in the last 15 years, and find them very useful. Front sensors less so - to the point I'm not going to have them in my TT.
I've got a camera in an SUV at the moment, and it is useful due to lack of rear visibility, but I think I could live without it, since you can line up using the wing mirrors and judge distance with the sensors.

I guess it boils down to whether you personally feel £420 is well spent on rear sensors, another £400 for front sensors too, and then yet another £400 on a rear camera...


----------



## Quizzical (Sep 6, 2015)

Well, we could all 'get by just fine' without a reversing camera as most of us have spent years driving without one. When I first got my TT the rear camera view seemed strange and I was sceptical, but gradually I have became accustomed to it to the point where I now rely on it as a natural element of reversing manoeuvres. After all, the display pops up automatically every time you engage reverse.

The display gives a very clear wide-angle view and basically overlays two images: one shows the path of the car if you were to steer straight back the way the car is pointing, and the other shows the path if you kept the steering wheel in its present position, which of course changes as you turn the wheel. It took me a while to develop confidence in it and quite a bit of practise to master.

I recently found myself having to reverse down a long, narrow drive with brick walls on either side. It was quite nerve-wracking, and I was very thankful for the reverse display as it helped me to make fine adjustments all the way along, keeping me on the straight and very narrow. 

The camera is mounted just under the lip of the boot lid (at the centre) and is practically invisible, having no impact on the external appearance of the car.

I suppose it is a bit of a luxury, but then the whole car is a treat to yourself wouldn't you say? I optioned it partly to help future-proof the car, but if you don't plan on keeping it more than a year or two then it probably isn't worth the extra to you. I think it comes under the 'nice to have' category.


----------



## elboobio (Mar 4, 2016)

It's on PCP so after 2 maybe 3 years it will be going back to the dealer and swapped for whatever else takes my fancy so whatever I spend will probably not be recouped. Thanks for both the comments I think I am steering towards (no pun intended) just the sensors and maybe only the rear ones now. I think if I get the camera I will become so reliant on it that it will become a necessity when I get my next car, and those options soon rack up. Can I ask was there a particular reason you thought the front sensors weren't so useful? I have my seat so low I can see literally none of the front of the car which was why I was considering them. (P.s I know a solution would be pump the seat up but stay with me here)


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

I have front and rear on the A3 and camera. The camera is really good for parking close to solid surfaces ie backing into a space in a car park. If parallel parking you have to be careful to allow enough space behind to allow the other car to pull out. You can accurately get to within a couple of cm. I initially specc'd the same on the TT but have finally opted for just rear sensors, purely based on wanting other options more than the camera.

Another issue for me was that having the screen in the VC means that it can be obscured by the spokes of the steering wheel. Only a small point I know. Ideally in my view the screen image should appear in the rear view mirror.


----------



## jc74 (Jul 6, 2014)

elboobio said:


> It's on PCP so after 2 maybe 3 years it will be going back to the dealer and swapped for whatever else takes my fancy so whatever I spend will probably not be recouped. Thanks for both the comments I think I am steering towards (no pun intended) just the sensors and maybe only the rear ones now. I think if I get the camera I will become so reliant on it that it will become a necessity when I get my next car, and those options soon rack up. Can I ask was there a particular reason you thought the front sensors weren't so useful? I have my seat so low I can see literally none of the front of the car which was why I was considering them. (P.s I know a solution would be pump the seat up but stay with me here)


I've got front sensors in my current SUV where I can't see the front of it (and an Audi prior to that), and I very rarely end up relying on them. I'm guessing the reason is, as you drive forwards towards something, you can generally see any obstacles/hazards as you are approaching.
As for judging distance against a car or a wall, I find that you generally have a much better feel spacially for the front than the back. Also I find that the headlights/daytime running lights will often reflect off the car in front/wall which can also further help you judge.
Of course if you're happy to pay the extra for the front sensors, then you can avoid yourself having to do any of the judging above 
If you're parallel parking in tight spaces often, then I'd say it might be worthwhile. Personally these days I park mostly on a driveway and in car park spaces, so that may also influence my decision. (My previous mk2 TTS only had rear sensors and I didn't struggle or at anytime wish I had the camera or front sensors).

Of course, like the other poster says, when you do have the front sensors and the camera, it does make it parking very easy! (I'm talking a big SUV, so a TT equipped with all that will be child's play!)


----------



## elboobio (Mar 4, 2016)

Thanks again for your comments. Based on this I think I will opt for the rear sensors only. I can see the camera being a huge aid based on having nothing at all but maybe only a tiny step up from the optical sensors so justifying the extra £400 isn't really happening. I was only really thinking about the front sensors for the reasons you've listed above and I hardly ever parallel park. Thanks again.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm working on an easy retrofit of the camera, also not original..


----------



## elboobio (Mar 4, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> I'm working on an easy retrofit of the camera, also not original..


Is this using the reverse camera adapter that was posted on the 'sat nav' post? Apart from routing the wires to the rear from the glove box it looked fairly straight forward. However I would feel much more comfortable attempting it if someone put together a step by step guide.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

No! Without adapter


----------



## audinut (Oct 2, 2015)

Is there anyone successful to install and activate factory camera which you may buy from carsystem / Kufatec place and would like to share the work and coding ect... ? Was trying to help a friend with this kit but unable to find any info for wiring connection and VCDS codes.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Did you try the camera on a tv if works?!


----------

